# work van and 2 kids



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

how do most people deal with having the option to pick up there children from time to time when mum cant make it and you have a work van and cant afford a 3rd car.

i have a boy of 2 which goes in my express with the air bags shut off this is ok legal but now i have number 2 child on the way,i work downtown alot so a van is really what i need but what wil i do with number 2.

any one else here dealing with there issues


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Tough situation, I have three kids and would give up a kid before the van. Guess that means they walk or get left behind.


----------



## clancrawford55 (Nov 20, 2011)

bbgcarpentry said:


> how do most people deal with having the option to pick up there children from time to time when mum cant make it and you have a work van and cant afford a 3rd car.
> 
> i have a boy of 2 which goes in my express with the air bags shut off this is ok legal but now i have number 2 child on the way,i work downtown alot so a van is really what i need but what wil i do with number 2.
> 
> any one else here dealing with there issues


I have a extra cab PU I am stuck. I take my son to dayschool in the AM & have him all weekend while wifey works. #2 is now on the way & I can't even think about an extra vehicle 4 wise but also can't put both kids in the truck as My son is too small to sit in front. It is stressing me out too but there seem to be no answer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

We used to just ride around on lawn chairs in the back of van's.

No matter what you think, it was fun.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I had an ext cab truck that could fit one car seat in the middle. #2 on the way any day. I've got a crew cab truck now. Short bed, but I've got to deal with it. Maybe you could get a van with one rear seat. It would cut down on your space, but it's your family. You've got to work it out. Maybe a sprinter?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

F-350 extended cab with 9' utility box bed................the ultimate grocery getter!!!:laughing:

I have 5 kids, my (work) truck, and mama has a Durrango. Every time more than 2 kids, and sometimes 1 kid, get in I am moving stuff around in the cab so they can fit. 

Hell when it was just 4 kids we would take my truck camping. But now we don't all fit.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lunch box for a seat, the lead as a back rest and bungee chords for saftey belt


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I actually fought this demon for ten years. If you want a van it's one kid at a time.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

i hear you crawford the only thing i can think of is add back seats to the van and loose cargo space reconfigue dividers etc.

stressfull,i just dont know


----------



## clancrawford55 (Nov 20, 2011)

bbgcarpentry said:


> i hear you man the only thing i can think of is add back seats to the van and loose cargo space reconfigue dividers etc.
> 
> stressfull,i just dont know


Change careers, that is my wifes suggestion to me!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Since this is a public forum, I always follow the law of the land.

But if we were speaking purely hypothetically, in a world with fewer rules and regulations, I would say that my oldest gets to sit on the floor in the back and hold on for dear life as my younger sits in the front securely fastened in the seat.

I also would tell my oldest that if we do get pulled over, she is to duck under the stack of drop clothes and stay real quite until the nice officer let's us go or tows the van to the impound lot.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Since this is a public forum, I always follow the law of the land.
> 
> But if we were speaking purely hypothetically, in a world with fewer rules and regulations, I would say that my oldest gets to sit on the floor in the back and hold on for dear life as my younger sits in the front securely fastened in the seat.
> 
> I also would tell my oldest that if we do get pulled over, she is to duck under the stack of drop clothes and stay real quite until the nice officer let's us go or tows the van to the impound lot.


Some hypothetical :whistling:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Since this is a public forum, I always follow the law of the land.
> 
> But if we were speaking purely hypothetically, in a world with fewer rules and regulations, I would say that my oldest gets to sit on the floor in the back and hold on for dear life as my younger sits in the front securely fastened in the seat.
> 
> I also would tell my oldest that if we do get pulled over, she is to duck under the stack of drop clothes and stay real quite until the nice officer let's us go or tows the van to the impound lot.


:whistling:laughing:


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

suburban with a roll-a-deck


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

By a truck with a cap. Its like a van with seats and doors for your kids.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the suburban for my 2 kids but I also have a 20' tool trailer for the bulk of the tools.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> I have the suburban for my 2 kids but I also have a 20' tool trailer for the bulk of the tools.


Hey, me too, except I got 3 kids.:laughing:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I have switched to a larger truck but back when I had the van they both sat on the passenger seat and shared the one belt. I have them trained to look out for the police and they know to duck if we see one. They have also been trained to check our "6".. They're 7 and 9..


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> By a truck with a cap. Its like a van with seats and doors for your kids.


Based on personal experience I couldn't disagree more. You don't have to crawl on your knees to get access that doohickey that fell off your shelves and slid to the front on the INSIDE of a van. And you don't have the luxury to stand up while using your very own personal latrine. :thumbsup:

When I was van shopping I seriously considered an extended passenger van, removing all but the two front rows of seats, install a bulkhead and screening the windows. Not as secure as a cargo van especially in the city.

I have seen cutaway vans with a second row seat in front of the box, a bit hard to come by but if you have deep pockets I am quite sure you could order up a new one. http://www.supremecorp.com/supreme.php?page=products&body=service
Come to think of it, the second row seat was actually in the box, in front of the bulkhead. I don't think there were passenger windows but the beauty of a cutaway is they are totally customizable.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

I had the same problem so I bought the ford extended passenger van and took out all but 1 bench seat. It actually works out great with still having over 8' from the rear doors to the back seat. On a side note, I stored the damn extra seats for a year till finally I just put em out to the street. Turns out my neighbor 3 houses down had the 12 passenger and needed new seats. Voila! My junk was his treasure. You could probably sell them though.:thumbsup:


----------

